# Ashbringer in Wotlk - legendär?!



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Buffed Community.

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob einer von euch mehr zu dem Ashbringer in WOTLK weiß.
Ich besitze einen und wurde chon oft damit konfrontiert dass dieser dann mit wotlk "geläutert" werden kann und somit legendary wird. Stimmt diese Legende ? wenn ja würde ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Ashbringer.

so far,
.russo


----------



## kaeltas87 (31. Juli 2008)

also das is nu echt ne uralte story^^ also der ashbringer an sich an eine riesiege hintergrundstory^^ und seit es wow gibt warten alle darauf das man ihn läutern kann was ich persönlich nicht glaube das das je möglich wird denn es gibt nun mal nur einen ASHBRINGER^^ und das is morgrain. obs blizz nu endlich macht oder nich müssen wir halt schaun. kannst ja mal bei youtube nach ashbringer suchen ich weiß ja nich ob du das klostervideo schon kennst xD


----------



## RvD ascoR (31. Juli 2008)

Die Legende hinter diesem Schwert ist halt sehr stark mit der Story in bestimmten Gebieten vereint.
Schon zu WoW (Pre-BC) sollte die versteckte Questreihe ein Ende bekommen, doch bis zum Ende von BC kam leider keine Fortführung.
Ein angeblicher / möglicher Hintergrund ist, dass der Ashbringer bis jetzt immernoch kein passendes Gegenstück für die Caster-Klassen hat [Der Stab mit Kara-Warp-Funktion ausgeschlossen].
Weiterhin soll das Schwert der Legende gerecht werden und eines der stärksten Items im Spiel werden. Mit WotLK hoffen jetzt, wie du auch, einige auf eine Fortführung der Questreihe, um ihn endlich zu läutern. Die Chancen stehen in sofern gut, da es vielleicht möglich sein wird 'Frosmourne' zu bekommen, und somit der Gegenpart des Schwertes - zumindest Story mäßig - in's Spiel kommt. Ob die Casterklassen dann einen Counterpart bekommen, bleibt immernoch fraglich. Sofern die anderen Klassen leer ausgehen, denke ich, wird die Reihe um Ashbringer jedoch auch in WotLK kein Ende finden.


----------



## Vandergroth (31. Juli 2008)

Ich wage es ja mal schwer zu bezweifeln, da auch schon andere "Weapon-Upgrades" versprochen aber nicht eingehalten wurden.

Thunderfury und Die Hand Ragnaros´ sollten ja auch mit BC eine Questreihe erhalten, die die Waffen auf den Level 70 Stand bringt, damit die leute, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben an diese Legendarys ranzukommen nicht in die Röhre schauen....

Ende vom Lied?

Mein Thunderfury verstaubt und vergammelt auf der Bank...

Ein weiterer Hinweis auf das "nicht" Erscheinen der Möglichkeit die waffe zu läutern ist meiner Meinung nach das "Versprechen" von Blizzard mit dem letzten Patch vor BC den Rufabhängigen Raptor endlich freizuschalten, nachdem fast jeder Allianzler seinen Schneetiger in der Tasche hatte.

Ende vom Lied?

Mit dem letzten Patch vor BC wurde der "Questgeber" und der Raptor einfach entfernt....

Ich würde mir also keine Hoffnungen machen an deiner Stelle, das Schwert auf die Bank packen und maximal rausholen, um damit rumzuprotzen, denn was anderes wirst du damit auf Level 80 auch nicht machen können ;P


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

naja des fände ich wirklich schade..:/

Ashbringer is so doll ./
Ich hoff man wird ihn läutern können, anscheinend im neuen naxx dann, aber wer weiß wer weiß :/
Wenn ja wärs echt geil..need orange! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn nicht fu blizz :/


----------



## Ocian (31. Juli 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Ich wage es ja mal schwer zu bezweifeln, da auch schon andere "Weapon-Upgrades" versprochen aber nicht eingehalten wurden.
> 
> Thunderfury und Die Hand Ragnaros´ sollten ja auch mit BC eine Questreihe erhalten



Blizzard hat niemals gesagt, das diese Gegenstände noch die Gegenstände aus den epic Quests eine Verbesserung erhalten werden. Es war nur einmal eine Überlegung aber niemals etwas konkretes oder gar ein Versprechen.
Desweiteren bescheibt die Questreihe, die man bekommt nachdem man den Ashbringer hat, ganz genau, dass die Waffe nicht gereinigt werden kann. Sondern neu geschmiedet werden müsste. _Was einmal verloren..._


----------



## RvD ascoR (31. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Blizzard hat niemals gesagt, das diese Gegenstände noch die Gegenstände aus den epic Quests eine Verbesserung erhalten werden. Es war nur einmal eine Überlegung aber niemals etwas konkretes oder gar ein Versprechen.
> Desweiteren bescheibt die Questreihe, die man bekommt nachdem man den Ashbringer hat, ganz genau, dass die Waffe nicht gereinigt werden kann. Sondern neu geschmiedet werden müsste. _Was einmal verloren..._




Stimmt, den Teil hatte ich ganz vergessen. Es wird nicht geläutert sondern neu geschmiedet. Und es gab gerüchte über einen Schmied, der in Outland sein sollte, jedoch konnte man die Reihe nicht weiterführen bisher.
Nunja, .. wollen wir mal hoffen.


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

heißt dass man kann ihn neu schmieden? .)


----------



## Ocian (31. Juli 2008)

.russo schrieb:


> heißt dass man kann ihn neu schmieden? .)



Nur die Familie kann es. Der eine Sohn ist Tot und der Vater wird als Sklave gehalten. Also bleibt nur noch einer übrig.


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

dann nehme ich dies nun so auf dass man ihn mit wotlk neu schmieden kann. Das Familienmitglied wird dann in einer Instanz erreichbar sein. so jedenfalls meine Vorstellung nach diesen posts ,)

liegen ich da ein wenig richtig? 
*hust ,)


----------



## Elinya (31. Juli 2008)

Fakt ist ja schonmal das es den Ashbringer in seiner nicht verderbten Form zumindest an Herr Fordring zu bestaunen gibt.Wie und ob man überhaupt den Ashbringer reinigen/Neuschmieden können wird werden wir wohl erst in den nächsten Monaten erfahren.

Was ich aber als sehr positiv sehe ist das Blizz dieses wirklich epische Schwert ned als 0815 Legendary ins Spiel schmeisst sondern da wirklich was episches austüftelt um die unverdorbene Form einmal in den Händen zu halten^^


----------



## Crosis (31. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe aber trotzdem mal das der dann auch für "casuals" erreichbar sein wird und net wie damals atiesh nur für die hardcore gilden... aber ne qreihe ist schon wichtig frage mich nur wenn man das neu schmieden soll was man da alles brauch^^ werden wohl ne menge barren sein


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

hehe ja.

ich bin auch so froh meinen ashbringer als einziger meines servers zu tragen. Er wird auch behandelt als sei es ein legendary. Seine droppchance ist ja so gering wie Alars Asche ca. - also gleich 0 .) - man bedenke Naxx wird leider nicht sehr oft gegangen. Also ich bin sehr froh adrüber dass ich damals über 1,1k dkp ausgegeben habe. Manche hasste mich dafür aber ich mein..its EPIC .D
Und bald ....legendary <3

hehe


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

@ Crosis...

Hast du den Ashbringer schon oder möchtest du ihn erst bekommen?
Wenn du ihnnoch nicht hast, ürde ich mich beeilen denn zu wotlk wirds kein naxx mehr geben <3


und ich denke dass jeder ihn erreichen kann - wird trotzdem viel Mühe dahinterstecken..

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich dann in der einen Hand meinen legendary ASHBRINGER trage und in der offhand irwas gammeliges..wegen 2 2händer...:/ da wirkt ashbringer garnichtmehr so toll denke ich..
jetzt ist er schön groß auf dem Rücken und fällt auf..werden da 2 Waffen sein..hm :/


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Hatte nicht Darion Morgaine in der Abschlussquest vom Dk den gereinigten Ashbringer? sah vom Style so aus.


----------



## Elinya (31. Juli 2008)

.russo schrieb:


> hehe ja.
> 
> ich bin auch so froh meinen ashbringer als einziger meines servers zu tragen. Er wird auch behandelt als sei es ein legendary. Seine droppchance ist ja so gering wie Alars Asche ca. - also gleich 0 .) - man bedenke Naxx wird leider nicht sehr oft gegangen. Also ich bin sehr froh adrüber dass ich damals über 1,1k dkp ausgegeben habe. Manche hasste mich dafür aber ich mein..its EPIC .D
> Und bald ....legendary <3
> ...



A´lars Asche? ja nee is klar!

Schau hier da siehst wieviel % Dropchance er hat.

http://wow.buffed.de/?o=181366

BTW:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13262

Ihr habt ihn in der Datenbank für LV 60?oO


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (31. Juli 2008)

d[-.-]b
Blizz hat aber schon mal gesagt das die quest und gescheichte desschwertes weiter geführt wird.
Wer emhr über die Story wissen will der kann mal HDZ1 ins gasthaus gehn da sitzen einige um ne truhe drum rum (mehr will ich mla net verraten wels dan spanender ist^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (31. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Hatte nicht Darion Morgaine in der Abschlussquest vom Dk den gereinigten Ashbringer? sah vom Style so aus.



Jau hatte er!

So sieht er aus:

http://wow.allakhazam.com/images/fashion/ashbringer.jpg


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Jo das Mount ist auf jeden Fall viel seltener, bei uns am Server hats nur ein Ally, dafür hat die Horde gleich 4, irgendwie hatten die voll Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

naja ehrlich gesagt hab ich in meinen 3 jahren wow Zeit ...keinen Ashbringer gesehen. aber auch noch keinen Alar.

..man sollte nicht spekulieren wie selten usw...beides ist...uber 1337 ,)

Und nur wenige haben es or not? .x


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (31. Juli 2008)

d[-.-]b
Das seltenste Item überhaupt ist das Legendäre mount zu AQ eröffung danche kommen höstwarscheinlich der Pöhnix und das Baron Mount aber den Ashbringer gibts sau heufig heute zieht den niemd aus verständlichn gründen an auser um zu posen


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

So selten ist er auch nicht wirklich, kenn bei uns 6 Leute persönlich die ihn haben, das Problem ist einfach nur das man ihn nicht mehr sieht weil viele Leute ihn auf der Bank haben oder viele nicht mehr spielen. Und dazu kommt es auch noch auf den Server an, kann ja sien das er entweder neu ist, sehr leer ist oder nicht sonderlich gut im PvE war/ist, sprich das es nicht viele Gilden/Raids gibt die den Content gemacht haben.


----------



## Nafir (31. Juli 2008)

Schon mal daran gedacht, das Frostmourne und der Ashbringer eventl. nicht als Legendary erscheinen?
Es soll ja angeblich auch rote Items geben *hust*
Bzw. wird es nur einen Frostmourne oder Ashbringer geben und diese werden an NPC´s kleben.......


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Frostmorune wird zu 100% Legendär sein, da es die Warcleves auch waren und Frostmourne um einiges mächtiger ist (auch von der Story her) wenn das Schwert nicht legendär ist dann ist es keins.


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

Jup Frostmourne wird legendär.

naja  für mich ist Ashbringer was tolles punkt.

habe zwar noch Sulfuras - Ashbringer ist trotzdem geiler.


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Denk mal das Ashbringer ne wichtige Rolle spielen wird um Arthas zu töten.


----------



## Bratiboy (31. Juli 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> ich hoffe aber trotzdem mal das der dann auch für "casuals" erreichbar sein wird und net wie damals atiesh nur für die hardcore gilden... aber ne qreihe ist schon wichtig frage mich nur wenn man das neu schmieden soll was man da alles brauch^^ werden wohl ne menge barren sein


NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS]
NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS]
NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS
wird ein legendäres item für Casuals bzw leute die nicht raiden gehn erreichbars sein. Reicht schon das Papa Blizzard die Epics seit Bc aus den Ärmeln schüttellt das man die Bank damit voll hat und nicht weiß wohin...


----------



## Sevydos (31. Juli 2008)

Frostmourne wird man bestimmt nicht ohne es zu "Reinigen" bekommen können, schliesslich verdirbt das Schwert die Seele...

Bin geteilter Meinung darüber, ob man es überhaupt bekommen soll, schliesslich ist es wie gesagt verflucht, und gleichzeitig eigentlich viel zu mächtig. Andererseits - wenn man den Lichking - oder halt nur Arthas - besiegt, wohin sollte das Schwert sonst gehen? Vllt wird es ja auch zerstört, wenn man ihn, den Lichking, tötet?

Ich hoffe Blizz wird eine vernünftige Entscheidung treffen, dass Schwert einfügen und es in eine verdammt lange "Reinigungsquestreihe" einbauen - so dass es WIRKLICH legendär ist. Soll halt kein Freeloot sein...
Ich würd es nur Spielern können, die dafür wirklich etwas tun - die Klingen von Illidan haben meiner Meinung nach zuviele...
Kann man geteilter Meinungen drüber sein. Aber es sollte nicht zu stark für Casuals ausgelegt werden, sorry aber, wer etwas erreichen will muss Zeit investieren, wie soll man es anders machen?


Zum Ashbringer, denn um den geht es hier, dieser ist mir von seiner Geschichte her nicht so bekannt wie Frostmourne, doch auch dieses Schwert sollte nicht zu einfach zu bekomman sein. Doch - wird es auch im neuen Naxx droppen? Oder werden nur die, die das alte Schwert hatten, diesen vllt bekommen können?


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich ihn mit meinem Dudu nicht tragen kann soll ihn nieeee ein Casual bekommen, hab echt nichts gegen die aber den verdienen sie nicht. Find schon schlimm genug das Arthas mit 10 Leute getötet werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (31. Juli 2008)

Öhm, nein, Morgraine trägt in der Abschlussquest nicht das gereinigte Ashbringer, sondern den Ashbringer in seiner ursprünglichen Form BEVOR er verderbt wird ^^

Die Quest spielt in der Vergangenheit soweit ich das richtig sehe :-)


----------



## ---D.A.--- (31. Juli 2008)

Zu neu schmieden und dem 2. Sohn: 

Nachdem man Kil'jeaden in Sunwell besiegt hat taucht ein riesiger dunkler Kristall auf ...der Kristall M'urus zum Vergleich :das ist nur ne vergrößerte Form von dem Kristall aus HdZ 1  was bedeutet das auch der erste Aschenbringer aus einem Naaru Kristall geschmiedet wurde. Keine Ahnung wo sie den her haben und als wäre das nicht schon genug ... der "große" Morgrain tauscht auf und erkennt den Kristall wieder und erzählt etwas darüber
Alles nachzulesen auf Wowwiki.de

Und zu Darion:
Der hat bei der Abschlussq den Verderbten Aschenbringer auf dem Rücken wahrscheinlich von seinem Vater geerbt
und Tirion hat bei der Verteidigung den gereinigten Aschenbringer auf dem Rücken und da das nicht möglich sein kann muss Tirion der Schmied sein für den neuen  Aschenbringer und der steht aktuell noch in den westlichen Pestländern. Was fürn Zufall wiederrum 

also zeigen wirs ma so : Naaru Kristall = Naaru 
                                       A'dal          = Naaru 
neben A'dal steht Khadgar der auch als ein Sohn Morgrains gehandelt wird und der kann für Forschungen sicher so einen Naaru Kristall von A'dal bekommen und den schickt er dann wiederum Tiron damit er einen Aschenbringer schmieden kann.


Ich sags mal so er passt alles auf einander das heißt wenn nur die Familie Morgrain die Aschenbringer schmieden kann , dann muss Tirion Fordring mit Morgrain verwandt sein.  Und vielleicht wollte Fairbanks Tirion auch schützen in dem er sagte der Sohn sein in Outland den wenn Arthas das mitbekommen hätte , dann hätts noch mehr Ärger gegebn.

Klingt verwirrend es ist aber so. Lasst es euch durch den Kopf gehen.

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann se behalten , kochen oder verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (31. Juli 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, Morgraine trägt in der Abschlussquest nicht das gereinigte Ashbringer, sondern den Ashbringer in seiner ursprünglichen Form BEVOR er verderbt wird ^^
> 
> Die Quest spielt in der Vergangenheit soweit ich das richtig sehe :-)



Naja der verderbte Ashbringer leuchtet grün und hat so nen Kreis mit nem Totenkopf in der Mitte der Klinge, der aus dem Betavideo hat geleuchtet und hatte nen leuchtenden Kreis statt dem ursprünglichen Totenkopf.

Sein Vater den man Rückblickend sieht in der Quest hat ihn auch aber auch Darion der dann Live gegen Arthas kämpft.


----------



## .russo (31. Juli 2008)

Hey D.A kannst du mich in ICQ adden?

357530087

wäre nett. du scheinst da wirklich ahnung zu haben

büdde dden =P

mario


----------



## Domasch (31. Juli 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> ich hoffe aber trotzdem mal das der dann auch für "casuals" erreichbar sein wird und net wie damals atiesh nur für die hardcore gilden... aber ne qreihe ist schon wichtig frage mich nur wenn man das neu schmieden soll was man da alles brauch^^ werden wohl ne menge barren sein



Ich denke nicht das es für Casuals erreichbar sein wird^^
Weil wenn "Casuals" das Teil mit viel Aufwand in die Hände kriegen können dann schaffen es die "Harcore-typen" alle mal^^
Und dann ist es so in der Art wie mit den warglaives^^ Sieht man leider zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (31. Juli 2008)

ich dachte immer: Darion mograine ist der mograine aus hdz1 der, der das schwert erfunden und gebaut hatt er hatt 2 söhne den einen kennt man net und der andere ist mograine aus dem kloster der heißt renault mograine und der renault wollte das schwert für sich haben und hatt seinen vater abgestochen und dadurch wurde darion mograine zum TR und dadurch wurde ashbringer verdorben. ist das so richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (31. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Frostmorune wird zu 100% Legendär sein, da es die Warcleves auch waren und Frostmourne um einiges mächtiger ist (auch von der Story her) wenn das Schwert nicht legendär ist dann ist es keins.



Ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden was dein Vorposter meinte, Sorry.

Er redet von ROTEN Items, daher Artefakten. Diese gibt es bisher nicht in WoW, aber alleine von der Datenbank her wurde diese Art von Items schon implementiert und könnten ins Spiel kommen. 
Artefakte wären somit das non plus ultra in WoW und wie du selber sagst: Frostmourne ist um einiges mächtiger als die Warglaives, also durchaus ein Kandidat für ein Artefakt auch wenn die wahrscheinlichkeit 1 zu 1000000000000000000 steht, dass es ein Artefakt wird x)


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2008)

Wär das nicht ein bisschen einfach , nen 60-er gegenstand zu läutern und so wird er zu einen 80-er gegenstand legendary? Ich glaube man braucht den neuen Ashbringer aus Naxxramas in Nordend, der 60-er bleibt epic und so wie er ist. Weil sonst würden sich nun alle die das legendary haben naxx abfarmen bis sie den 60-er haben und den dann in Nordend läutern zum 80-er....


----------



## Flavastulta (31. Juli 2008)

Immer diese wilden Theorien...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Quest:The_Light_of_Dawn

http://www.buffed.de/features/465/buffedshow-video?folge=96

Im Wikiartikel steht "<Darion throws the Corrupted Ashbringer to Tirion, who catches it. Tirion becomes awash with Light, and the Ashbringer is cleansed.>", frei übersetzt "Darion wirft den Verderbten Aschenbringer zu Tirion, welcher ihn fängt. Tirion wird von Licht umgeben, und der Aschenbringer ist gereinigt."

Im Video ist selbiges zu sehen, Tirion greift dann mit dem Aschenbringer Arthas an.

Nix neu geschmiedet, nix Khadgar, nix neuer Naarusplitter. Es gibt EINEN Aschenbringer, der wird nun von Tirion Fordring getragen.

Natürlich gibt es viele andere Waffen, die eigentlich einzigartig sein müssten. Die Gleven, Atiesh, Thunderfury, der Verderbte Aschenbringer, etc., etc..

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass die alle im Besitz von umhaubaren Gegnern sind. Tirion Fordring wird nicht umhaubar sein. Also, kein Aschenbringer, weder für "Ich spiele 24/7 und will deshalb Legendarys"-Leute, noch für "Ich kann nur 20 Minuten am Tag spielen, will aber trotzdem ALLES sehen und haben"-Leute.

Ach ja, und zu Frostmourne: Um das zu kriegen, muss man Arthas a.k.a. den Lichkönig töten. Was gibt Frostmourne seine Macht? Wodurch wird es mehr als ein stylisches Buttermesser? Durch die Macht des Lichkönigs. Wenn Lichkönig tot, dann Frostmourne = stylisches Buttermesser oder vielleicht sogar zerstört.


----------



## Glandrim (31. Juli 2008)

> Nix neu geschmiedet, nix Khadgar, nix neuer Naarusplitter. Es gibt EINEN Aschenbringer, der wird nun von Tirion Fordring getragen.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es viele andere Waffen, die eigentlich einzigartig sein müssten. Die Gleven, Atiesh, Thunderfury, der Verderbte Aschenbringer, etc., etc..
> 
> ...



Am besten ein mehrphasiger kampf in dessen Verlauf man Frostmourne zerstören muss um Arthas a.k.a Lichkönig Seele zu retten.


----------



## Ruansiel (31. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> sonst würden sich nun alle die das legendary haben naxx abfarmen bis sie den 60-er haben und den dann in Nordend läutern zum 80-er....



Um mich mal der Umgangssprache zu bedienen: "Fällt aus wegen is nich"!

Naxx wird es für Stufe 60 simplemente nicht mehr geben - abgehoben, weggeflogen - auf jeden Fall nicht mehr abfarmbar.  Außerdem überzeugt mich die Argumentation, warum es nicht in Spielerhände gelangen SOLLTE (was Blizz aber nicht zwangsläufig davon abhalten wird), weil es ein nicht per Raubmord zu enteignender NPC sein Eigen nennt.

Wolf


----------



## mondarro (31. Juli 2008)

sag mal russo was schreibst du da eigentlich ?
ich zitiere dich mal:

ich bin auch so froh meinen ashbringer als einziger meines servers zu tragen. Er wird auch behandelt als sei es ein legendary. Seine droppchance ist ja so gering wie Alars Asche ca. - also gleich 0 .) - man bedenke Naxx wird leider nicht sehr oft gegangen. Also ich bin sehr froh adrüber dass ich damals über 1,1k dkp ausgegeben habe. Manche hasste mich dafür aber ich mein..its EPIC .D
Und bald ....legendary <3
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich dann in der einen Hand meinen legendary ASHBRINGER trage und in der offhand irwas gammeliges..wegen 2 2händer...:/ da wirkt ashbringer garnichtmehr so toll denke ich..
jetzt ist er schön groß auf dem Rücken und fällt auf..werden da 2 Waffen sein..hm 

so jetzt mal was für mein Veständnis
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13262 das zeigt den Aschenbriger
du schreibst du besitzt ihn als Einziger deines Servers
und dann schreibst du weiter du kannst dir nciht vorstellen in der einen Hand den Aschenbriger zu tragen und was Olles in der Offhand
wie willst du das machen wenn der Aschenbringer ein 2Handschwert ist ?
irgendwie hab ich grad das Gefühl, dass du das Schwert gar nicht hast, und hier nur ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit brauchst
das ist genauso wie die Leute die schreiben sie hätten einzigartig anlegbare Waffen in der Main- und Offhand


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2008)

mondarro schrieb:


> .de/?i=13262[/url] das zeigt den Aschenbriger
> du schreibst du besitzt ihn als Einziger deines Servers
> und dann schreibst du weiter du kannst dir nciht vorstellen in der einen Hand den Aschenbriger zu tragen und was Olles in der Offhand
> wie willst du das machen wenn der Aschenbringer ein 2Handschwert ist ?
> ...




selfowned und so blabla..

ab Wotlk kann man zwei Zwei-Händer mit dem neuen Fury(?) Talent tragen.


----------



## I dream online (31. Juli 2008)

@ Mondarro
vorsicht...
er ist vlt ein Furi-krieger, der seit ewigen Zeiten auf genau diesen Tag wartet...
Er wird das Ash in 1 Hand tragen dürfen...


----------



## HordeCrusher (31. Juli 2008)

wieso unbedingt läutern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär doch ganz geil wenn das schwert einen verdirbt und dann für alle feindlich ist bis man getötet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ne krankheit die man dann weitergeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS]
> NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS]
> NIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALSNIEMALS NIEMALS
> wird ein legendäres item für Casuals bzw leute die nicht raiden gehn erreichbars sein. Reicht schon das Papa Blizzard die Epics seit Bc aus den Ärmeln schüttellt das man die Bank damit voll hat und nicht weiß wohin...


Der Post ist zwar überdrieben aber ich muss zustimmen, Lagendarys für Casuals? Wie viele Legandarys giebts denn? Gar nicht mal so viele, wie euch vlt auffält wenn ihr im Kopf nachzaählt, und das hat auch seinen Grund. Vor BC musste man die Legendarys noch "zusammenbauen" jetzt ist es im vergleich viel einfacher. Aber das man sie in Wotlk nachgeschmiessen bekommt? Bitte nicht, wenn mann ein Lagendary will sollte man den Schwersten Boss der erweiterung legen. ( Oder die Schwersten Bosse Ilidan/ Kil'Jaeden)


----------



## HordeCrusher (31. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der Post ist zwar überdrieben aber ich muss zustimmen, Lagendarys für Casuals? Wie viele Legandarys giebts denn? Gar nicht mal so viele, wie euch vlt auffält wenn ihr im Kopf nachzaählt, und das hat auch seinen Grund. Vor BC musste man die Legendarys noch "zusammenbauen" jetzt ist es im vergleich viel einfacher. Aber das man sie in Wotlk nachgeschmiessen bekommt? Bitte nicht, wenn mann ein Lagendary will sollte man den Schwersten Boss der erweiterung legen. ( Oder die Schwersten Bosse Ilidan/ Kil'Jaeden)



respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3 schreibweisen für legendary

aber du hast schon recht:
es wird auch keine für casuals geben.. jemand der vielleicht 10 stunden in der woche spielt darf/kann einfach nicht so erfolgreich sein wie jemand der 30 stunden in der woche spielt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich fände das so krass xD
Ein Fury Warri mit Titan Grip und in denn händen trägt er Frostmourne und denn gläuterten Ashbringer xD


----------



## Meshe (31. Juli 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> ich hoffe aber trotzdem mal das der dann auch für "casuals" erreichbar sein wird und net wie damals atiesh nur für die hardcore gilden... aber ne qreihe ist schon wichtig frage mich nur wenn man das neu schmieden soll was man da alles brauch^^ werden wohl ne menge barren sein





du bist casual ?

dann lass wow spielen ... mehr pve für Dauergamer ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrjohnson (31. Juli 2008)

.russo schrieb:


> @ Crosis...
> 
> Hast du den Ashbringer schon oder möchtest du ihn erst bekommen?
> Wenn du ihnnoch nicht hast, ürde ich mich beeilen denn zu wotlk wirds kein naxx mehr geben <3
> ...



krieger werdden wegen der fähigkeit warschenlich weder den ashbringer noch frostmourne in die hand nehmen dürfen, ausserdem ist der ashbringer so krass auf palas zugeschnitten storymäßig, kriger dürfen keine hand an ihn anlegen, for the light^^


----------



## Untoast (31. Juli 2008)

Okay ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu,

Also wir beginnen mal mit der DK Questline. Bei der Schlacht um Lighthope's Chapel taucht als die wesentliche Schlacht vorrüber ist Tirion Fordring auf. Darion Morgraineund Tirion wollen sich erst einmal an's Leder gehen, aber Tirion sendet Darion eine Vision in der man sieht wie Alexsandros (Darion's Daddy) mit Darion redet. Von wegen Friedenstiften und gegen Dämonen ins Feld ziehen.
Tirion beweist Darion das er seine Prinzipien bzw. die des Ashbringers verraten hat. Dann kommt Arthas zerstört die Vision und lässt eindeutig durchblicken das man selbst und Darion nur Kanonenfutter ist und Arthas nicht erwartet hatte das wir überleben. Das gefällt Darion überhaupt nicht und er greift Arthas an der ihn zurück wirft. Nun sabbeln Tirion und Arthas ein wenig und sagen sich gegenseitig den Kampf an. Arthas macht ein bisschen Party und Darion wirft
Tirion den Ashbringer zu worrauf der erstmal eine Zeit lang niederkniet und dann mit dem gereinigten Ashbringer Arthas 
gehörig in seinen dämonischen Hintern tritt, worauf dieser Leine zieht. Also hat Tirion vermutlich während er da kniete den Ashbringer gereinigt.
Zur der Sache im Kloster sag ich nichts die kennt jeder. Es wird übrigens vermutet das Wayne in Wayne's Zuflucht der verlorene Sohn ist.
Na ja ich will sagen, und es wurde auch vermutet, dass Tirion den gereinigten Ashbringer gegen Arthas im letzten Gefecht schwingt und vermutlich nicht hergibt. Weiterhin vermute ich, dass in Fixreinigung von Tirion ne Menge Ashpower verloren ging und man die Klinge in einer langwierigen Quest wieder aufladen soll. Bestimmt mit dem Blute Malygos. Na ja ich wette das am Ende des Bosskampfs gegen Arthas ein Cinematic kommt in dem sich Tirion mit Arthas prügelt und dabei Frostmourne und Arthas kaputt gehen. Wenn Blizzard auf RP scheißt kann man vielleicht aus den Bruchstücken Frostmourne erneuern, fänd ich aber scheiße.
Und das Tirion den Ashbringer nicht wieder hergibt ist ja wohl klar!

MfG
Untoast


----------



## mrjohnson (31. Juli 2008)

der Lichkönig wird warscheinlich ewig im Schwert weiterleben bis das Schwert und nicht Arthas vernichtet wird, die Runenklinge und der Helm sind der Lichkönig, Arthas ist nur ein Sklave dessen Willens, wenn Arthas stirbt "lebt" der Lichkönig in den beiden Artefakten weiter, ja Artefakten, Frostmourne wurde schon in wc3 von Muradin und allen als Artefakt angesehen und wird vielleicht der erste rote Gegenstand der für Spieler zugäglich ist, der Ashbringer wird im geläuterten zustand warscheinlich höchstens Legendär aber ähnlich mächtig wie Frostmourne


----------



## Keren (31. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nur die Familie kann es. Der eine Sohn ist Tot und der Vater wird als Sklave gehalten. Also bleibt nur noch einer übrig.




der schmied ist bereits in bc intergriert..

vlt kennt ihr den schmied in wäldern von terrokar, im südosten hinter der blutelfenstyle-siedlung auf der landzunge richtig nether.
der kommt auch in ner quest vor vom schattenmondtal. komische q-reihe bei der er ne waffe schmiedet die für bc anfang noch sehr gut war..


----------



## BasiGorgo (13. August 2008)

1. kapitel geschichte:
mograine ist heerführer der allianz und tötet am blackrock mountain in einer schlacht einen mächtigen orc heerführer(im 2. krieg)...
dieser trug einen dunklen kristall mit mächtigem bösen potential bei sich der aus draenor stammte.
eigentlich wollte mograine dies für sich behalten als jedoch die geißel in lodaeron einfiel versuchte er die anderen zu überzeugen dessen polares gegenstück zu suchen("can good exist witzhout evil? can there be light without dark?")
die leute versuchten in damals in southshore zu zerstören durch heilige magie...dies gelang nicht sondern der kristall wurde zu einer quelle der reinheit... aus diesem kristall schmiedete  man eine waffe die nach dem träger benannt wurde...
alexandros "the ashbringer" mograine...renault mograine(alexandros sohn) verriet seinen vater und fairbanks an die geißel (fairbanks steht immernoch im kloster), die sich inzwischen mit balzzanar(wird der so geschrieben?^^ steht jedenfalls im scarlet stratholme)um  a. mograine zu töten. zu sehn ist der verrat einmal im ashbringer kloster event(gibts auf youtube zu sehn) oder in dem wow film "tales of the past 3"

2. die verderbnis des ashbringer:
die verderbnis resultierte schlicht und einfach aus der art und weise der verwendung der waffe... renault m. benutzte sie um seinen eigenen vater zu töten... die waffe die benutzt wurde um die welt von einer suche des untodes zu befreien wird für einen mord missbraucht der hinterhältig inszeniert war. außerdem wurde der träger des ashenbringer korrumpiert dadurch dass es durch kel'thuzad seinen träger wiederbekam allerdings als untoten dk.

3. im spiel:
die urform des ashbringer existierte bereits lange vor bc (deshalb lvl 60 item) wurde aber niemals in das spiel implementiert...deshalb ist er auf zB p-servern zugänglich und in der buffed datenbank vorhanden...

"It's true that currently Ashbringer is not in the game, although one day in the future it will be, but not until after there is an awesome legendary item for casters. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

", sagte blizzard zu der suche nach dem ashbringer ...frei übersetzt ...jetzt noch nich aber wenns ein caster legendary gibt dann schon^^
vllt ist damit der corrupted ashbringer gemeint weil es ja atiesh gab....
joa und beim kloster event heißt es halt das in den outlands jemand einen neuen ashbringer schmieden könnte...
ab wotlk steht fording in der kapelle in öpl un trägt den gereinigten ashbringer...
in einer questreihe in urgarde catacombs wird man befehligt ein reinigendes artefakt zu suchen um fording zu helfen ashbringer zu reinigen... 
die pre-bc ashbringer questreihe wurde nachher zur thunderfury questreihe umgebaut ...

4. ashbringer in wotlk:
ich gehe davon aus das der ashbringer mit wotlk implementiert wird da auch mograines zweiter sohn darion als chef der knights of the ebon blade ins geschehen eingreift
allerdings wird die quest bzw das erreichen des ashbringers nix für casuals sein...
ich hoffe auf ähnliche umfänge von qs wie die sulfuras/thunderfury questreihe...es ist schließlich ein schwert das seinesgleichen sucht! genau wie frostmourne....dicke quests...da es sich bei dem originalen ashbringer um eine so sagenumwobene waffe handelt wird es auf jedenfall legendär sein (genau wie frostmounre[im minimalfall]) allerdings denke ich das es schwer sein wird die mats zu beschaffen um einen weiteren ashbringer zu schmieden...alleine ein naarukristall sollte schon schwer zu bekommen sein...vllt in einer raidinstanz als loot oder so wie bei m'uru...

denke auch das das schwert vllt auf palas beschränkt wird ...allerdings hoffe ich es nicht(bin krieger und ab wotlk DK xD)
allerings der geschichte nach dürfte es eine pala retri waffe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was allerdings nicht ausschließt das jemand anderes sie targen darf...^^ gott ich freue mich schon auf die ersten posts wenn frostmourne und ashbringer erreichbar sein werden und hier in der datenbank in ihrer echtfassung vorliegen: "aaaaah hunteritem" deswegen hoffe ich doch das blizzard wie bei den warglaives eine klassenbegrenzung vornimmt^^

gruß basi/scantraxx von gorgonnash

ps.: quelle der infos ist wowwiki.com da gibts noch mehr über die mograines etc^^
und... ein titangrip fury mit frostmourne + ashbringer wäre echt ne schnieke sache xDDDDD...hmm was der wohl fürn wirbelwind machen würde?! xD


----------



## Orker (13. August 2008)

.russo schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Community.
> 
> Ich wollte mal Fragen ob einer von euch mehr zu dem Ashbringer in WOTLK weiß.
> Ich besitze einen und wurde chon oft damit konfrontiert dass dieser dann mit wotlk "geläutert" werden kann und somit legendary wird. Stimmt diese Legende ? wenn ja würde ich mich sehr freuen
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24iX8QD3pRA << den mitn kloster ^^ oach shit need the shit xD naja. ist nur träumerei auf legendary wär auf ein artefakt viel .... ^^ (ROTE WEAPONS) ^^  angeblich laut gerüchtegüche sollte in der alten welt nen lvl 60ger rotes axt irgendwo befinden. ich weiß ned wo habs selbst irgendwo gelesen. ... .


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Abwarten, Tee trinken, Keks nehmen.PUNKT. 

Ihr werdet es doch sowieso erst dann erfahren wenn das WotLK draussen ist. Ich hoffe aber mal auch, dass es dann den legendary Ashbringer geben wird.

MFG Cry


----------



## mristau (13. August 2008)

Tja das wärs doch

Ashbringer ist durch die Geschichte ein Pala-Schwert
Frostmourne ist eine Runenklinge, also für Deathknight

Sinnvoll wären in dem Fall also Klasseneinschränkungen schon.
Da ich aber nicht in der Beta spiele, weiss ich nicht, ob der DK jetzt jede Waffe zu ner Runenklinge machen kann, oder nicht, wenn dem so wäre, könnte es auch ein normales Schwert werden, das als Epic von allen getragen werden kann, oder anders beschränkt wird, das aber zur Runenklinge umgewandelt erst seine wahre Macht besitzt, also Legendär wird nur für DK mit ner Questreihe.

Zur Ashbringer Questreihe könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das man irgendwann aus Naxx 80 auch noch ein 2. Dropp von Mograine braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Frostmourne, oder allgemein. Da Blizz ja ab sofort 10/25er Raid-Innis macht, könnte auch ein Legendary auf 25er beschränkt sein, was ich vor allem bei Frostmourne, so es denn direkt Legendary werden sollte, klar befürworten würde.

Aber was ich wirklich mal möchte, wäre eine Legendary Axt oder neuer Kolben.
Also es gibt aktuell ja 3 Schwerter, 1 Stab, 1 Kolben, 1 Armbrust, wenn ich nix vergessen hab.
Davon 2 Schwerter und 1 Armbrust für lvl 70
Wenn da jetzt wie vermutet noch Ashbringer und Frostmourne dazukommen wärens schon 5 Schwerter
Will ne 1h legendary Axt für mein Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch zu wenig bedacht sind dabei ja Caster, da gibts eigtl gar nix, abgesehen von den Athiesh Varianten
Da wäre ja ein guter Drop-Platz beim blauen Drachenschwarm, respektive Malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Er kann jedes Schwert zur Runenklinge machen.

Und ja möchte auch ne Castervariante


----------



## mristau (13. August 2008)

@ Crystania Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn Frostmourne als normales Epic kommt, keine Runenklinge mehr ist und damit auch der Einfluss des Lichs nicht mehr drinnen ist, wenn dann der DK eine Questreihe dazu macht, kann er daraus ne Runenklinge schmieden, die dann eben wieder Legendär wäre ^^
Was den Ashbringer angeht, so wurde nur gesagt, das für das Neuschmieden nur ein Morgraine fähig ist, nicht fürs Reinigen, es wurde dort zwar auch geschrieben, dass er nicht gereinigt werden kann. Aber ich glaube durch diese Tat Dorian's vor der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts wurde die Verderbtheit beseitigt und das Licht selbst hat damit den Ashbringer gereinigt. Also muss Tirion nicht gezungenermaßen ein Morgraine Nachkomme sein, er ist einfach der derzeit mächtigste Kämpfer des Lichts


----------



## shapalin (13. August 2008)

Untoast schrieb:


> Okay ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu,
> 
> Also wir beginnen mal mit der DK Questline. Bei der Schlacht um Lighthope's Chapel taucht als die wesentliche Schlacht vorrüber ist Tirion Fordring auf. Darion Morgraineund Tirion wollen sich erst einmal an's Leder gehen, aber Tirion sendet Darion eine Vision in der man sieht wie Alexsandros (Darion's Daddy) mit Darion redet. Von wegen Friedenstiften und gegen Dämonen ins Feld ziehen.
> Tirion beweist Darion das er seine Prinzipien bzw. die des Ashbringers verraten hat. Dann kommt Arthas zerstört die Vision und lässt eindeutig durchblicken das man selbst und Darion nur Kanonenfutter ist und Arthas nicht erwartet hatte das wir überleben. Das gefällt Darion überhaupt nicht und er greift Arthas an der ihn zurück wirft. Nun sabbeln Tirion und Arthas ein wenig und sagen sich gegenseitig den Kampf an. Arthas macht ein bisschen Party und Darion wirft
> ...




öm ne bis zu dem teil wo tirion den verderbten ashbringer zugeworfen bekommt stimmt es. ab da naja..
malygos töten, fällt aus er is ein aspekt. ok das heist nich das man ihn nich töten kann. aber wenn man einen aspekt töten würde das wofür ersteht aufhören zu exstieren. in dem fall malygos tot. und die ganze magie und jedes lebewesen da magie benötigt würde in dem selber augenblick vergehen. by by blutelfen q:

würde man deathwing killen. würde die welt vergehen da er der herr über die erde ist. 
würde man den hüter der zeit killen würde es keine zeit mehr geben usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abgesehen davon würden die titanen wieder kommen und schlecht drauf sein ^^

in der dk quest sagt aber auch darions vater das darion eines tages den ashbringer bekommen wird. also gut möglich das tirion i kampf mit arthas fällt und dann darion eingreift und arthas killt ^^ er aber dann auch tötlich verwundet wird und wir dann drei tote helden (arthas, darion und tirion) da liegen haben ^^

was dann mit den waffen passiert kann sich jeder selbst zusammen spekulieren, obs dann hinkommt is was anderes ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> ich hoffe aber trotzdem mal das der dann auch für "casuals" erreichbar sein wird und net wie damals atiesh nur für die hardcore gilden... aber ne qreihe ist schon wichtig frage mich nur wenn man das neu schmieden soll was man da alles brauch^^ werden wohl ne menge barren sein


loool ohne fleis kein preis ich werde den nie haben aber ich habe meinen stolz und will nichts was ich nicht verdiene.
epics sind wohl nicht genug,jetz brauchen casuals epics...rofl


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

Untoast schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard auf RP scheißt kann man vielleicht aus den Bruchstücken Frostmourne erneuern, fänd ich aber scheiße.
> MfG
> Untoast


wieso ein splitter kann man als kern eines bogens, eine eingravierung in einen axt/hammer/schwert/kopf eines stabs/kristall eines zauberstabs/zeichen eines schildes/schneide eines dolches u.s.w verwenden.
durch eine lange q reihe versteht sich.
mit einer kleinen dropprate.
und am ende kriegt jede klasse eines aus 3/mehr klassenspezifischen legendarys.

oder findet ihr das das storytechnisch nicht passt?


----------



## Toraka' (15. August 2008)

Ich hab ashbringer nicht, daher weiss ich es nicht aber... wenn ihr hinter den posten der feuerschwingen geht, auf der landzunge befindet sich david wayne...angeblich soll der ashbringer reinigen (oder neu schmieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) können


----------



## Xilibili (15. August 2008)

Ich schätze mal Ashbringer wirds nicht geben abe r da für Frostmourne als stylischen >Butter kratzer


----------



## ReWahn (15. August 2008)

Xilibili schrieb:


> hab keine Ahnung wollte nur was posten ^^ abe rmachs die gegen stäände sind gut






dragon1 schrieb:


> wieso ein splitter kann man als kern eines bogens, eine eingravierung in einen axt/hammer/schwert/kopf eines stabs/kristall eines zauberstabs/zeichen eines schildes/schneide eines dolches u.s.w verwenden.
> durch eine lange q reihe versteht sich.
> mit einer kleinen dropprate.
> und am ende kriegt jede klasse eines aus 3/mehr klassenspezifischen legendarys.
> ...



Die Idee ist nich schlecht... dass man von Arthas einen Splittert von Frostmourne bekommt, aus dem man dann in einer langen Questreihe eine mächtige Waffe herstellt... gefällt mir...


----------



## Syrics (15. August 2008)

ich bin der meinung dass legendäre waffen KEINER haben kann...sonst wären sie ja nicht legendär...ist halt die EINZIGARTIGE waffe des NPcs bzw der person um die sich die storie dreht und wenn da 8 leute mit nem aschenbringer rumlaufen find ich das mehr spasslindernd als wenn sich jemand 5.000.000 gold kauft -.- (ja extra übertrieben) es sollte ein teil der sotri sein und nicht eine waffe die im spiel anwendbar ist.


----------



## lord just (15. August 2008)

naja den ashbringer kann man ja angeblich nicht läutern, jedoch wird er ja am ender der dk questreihe geläutert.

neuschmieden ist da auch so ne sache, da der ashbringer ja nen teil eines naru enthält (das leuchtende ding am schwert) und glaube nicht, dass irgendein naru einfach so mal nen stück von sich hergibt.

ne möglichkeit wäre aber wiederum, dass man muru killen muss um an nen splitter eines naru zu kommen und den splitter dann durch ne ewig lange questreihe reinigen muss um dann ne ewig lange questreihe zu machen, um den ashbringer neu schmieden zu lassen.

denke aber nicht, dass blizzard noch irgendwas großartiges mit dem ashbringer aus naxx vor hat, da man ihn wahrscheinlich im neuen naxx eh nicht mehr bekommen kann und nur auf alten servern es einige wenige leute gibt, die den ashbringer überhaupt haben.


----------



## Bernzen (15. August 2008)

soo und jetzt noch ein bisschen akte-x feeling..

Auf Arbeit war mir langweilig und da hab ich halt so bisschen an wow gedacht und begonnen ein Schwert zu zeichnen.

Als das Schwert fertig war, sah es exakt aus wie Ashbringer.. 

Ihr fragt euch jetzt bestimmt was daran merkwürdig sein sollte... Ich hab Ashbringer zuvor niemals gesehen... 

Eine Kraft hat mich geleitet, ich denke mal ich bin der Auserwählte.


----------



## Wolfenstein (15. August 2008)

shapalin schrieb:


> öm ne bis zu dem teil wo tirion den verderbten ashbringer zugeworfen bekommt stimmt es. ab da naja..
> malygos töten, fällt aus er is ein aspekt. ok das heist nich das man ihn nich töten kann. aber wenn man einen aspekt töten würde das wofür ersteht aufhören zu exstieren. in dem fall malygos tot. und die ganze magie und jedes lebewesen da magie benötigt würde in dem selber augenblick vergehen. by by blutelfen q:
> 
> würde man deathwing killen. würde die welt vergehen da er der herr über die erde ist.
> ...



falsch ^^

Malygos ist ein Aspekt das ist richtig aber er ist nur der Wächter der Magie. Sein Tod würde eigentlich nix auslösen und ich denke mal es wird sehr warscheinlich sein das er sterben wird. Genauso wie Deathwing, der wäre ja fast getötet worden von den anderen Aspekten (nur mit glück entkommen)
ich glaub kaum das die den töten würden wenn sie wüssten das die Welt dann untergeht ;-)


----------



## antileet (15. August 2008)

wenn du arthas gekillt hast, wird er frostmourne droppen das wiederum nach einer 73-teiligen questreihe und 12k gold rep-kosten geläutert wird und danach als ashbringer bekannt ist... dieses wiederum wird nochmal durch einen magier der dann mit wotlk einen neuen spell namens läutern bekommt geläutert und danach ist aus deinem ashbringer ein graues 2h-schwert aus tirisfal geworden welches aber immerhin noch für illidan reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFoiXx (15. August 2008)

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das ihr den alten Ashbringer dann in die Tonne treten könnt? :-P

Wenn man bedenkt dass der ein Item war das vor "2" Erweiterungen für die Leute gedacht war.

Ausserdem rennen noch alle Bosse aus Naxx herum die ihr gekillt habt (incl. Mograine mit dem Verderbten Aschenbringer) also entweder hat Blizz den Resetknopf für die Naxxbosse gedrückt oder was ihr getan habt ist nie geschehen und es würd ein neuer Ashbringer droppen.



Halte ich für sehr warscheinlich!

Edit: Sry hab jetzt nur den ersten Post gelesen sorry wenns schon erwähnt wurde...


----------



## Cubicle (12. September 2008)

Ich möchte euer ungezügeltes Diskutieren ja nicht stören aber mit WotLK wird Naxx eingeführt und was das für den verderbten Ashbringer der damaligen Zeit heißt muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (12. September 2008)

Cubicle schrieb:


> Ich möchte euer ungezügeltes Diskutieren ja nicht stören...


Du störst doch nicht! Der Thread ist fast einen Monat lang nicht mehr angefasst worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Dragó82 (12. September 2008)

Cubicle schrieb:


> Ich möchte euer ungezügeltes Diskutieren ja nicht stören aber mit WotLK wird Naxx eingeführt und was das für den verderbten Ashbringer der damaligen Zeit heißt muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das er aus dem spiel genommen wird da Ashbringer schon vergeben ist


----------



## mristau (12. September 2008)

Aber die, die den schon haben, werden den dennoch behalten


----------



## Animos93 (13. September 2008)

Steht noch net fest aber ich könnts mir gut vorstellen. Bei der "end"quest vom todesritter wird er ja auch gereinigt


----------



## Komakomi (13. September 2008)

Bernzen schrieb:


> soo und jetzt noch ein bisschen akte-x feeling..
> 
> Auf Arbeit war mir langweilig und da hab ich halt so bisschen an wow gedacht und begonnen ein Schwert zu zeichnen.
> 
> ...


Jap du bist der Auserwählte meinem Druiden das für ihn unnützlichste Item, das dieser dan nur zum Angeben besitzen wird zu übergeben!
lol


----------



## Shac (13. September 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Zu neu schmieden und dem 2. Sohn:
> 
> Nachdem man Kil'jeaden in Sunwell besiegt hat taucht ein riesiger dunkler Kristall auf ...der Kristall M'urus zum Vergleich :das ist nur ne vergrößerte Form von dem Kristall aus HdZ 1  was bedeutet das auch der erste Aschenbringer aus einem Naaru Kristall geschmiedet wurde. Keine Ahnung wo sie den her haben und als wäre das nicht schon genug ... der "große" Morgrain tauscht auf und erkennt den Kristall wieder und erzählt etwas darüber
> Alles nachzulesen auf Wowwiki.de
> ...



Ahja und Sargears ist der Vater von Cenarius oder wie?
Erstens der grosse Mograine ist tot erstochen von seinem Klostersohn mit dem Aschenbringer wodurch dieser erst verderbt wurde.Also kann nur ein Geist auftauchen und der taucht bekanntlich nur beim Träger des Verderbten auf(kloster-kathe-event mit dem verderbeten aschenbringer)

Zweitens kann darion den verderbeten nicht erben weil man den ja aus naxx holt von dem untoten "Aschenbringer" Mograine. Gemeint ist wohl eher das man den bei ihm abliefert.Ausserdem hiess es das nur EINER den Aschenbringer reinigen kann und das ist wiederum Darion Mograine.

Drittens frage ich mich woher du die Information hast das Khadgar der Mograine noch nie im Leben begegnet ist ein Sohn von diesem sein kann,auch vom übertragenden Sinne her weil Khadgar seit 20 Jahren in der Scherbenwelt festsitzt. Khadgar gehört zu den Söhnen LOTHARS weil er einst zu seinen Gefährten gehörte und diese gefährten zum andenken anduin Lothars sich so genannt haben und ausserdem der kristall erst nach der Zerstörung Draenors gefunden wurde und zwar in Northrend also ist der kristallsplitter wohl eher ein stück vom frosthron weil kil`jaeden diesen in northrend abgeworfen hatte.

Wenn Tirion Fordring die Waffe trägt dann aus dem einen Grund weil er neben abbedis und Fairbanks der einzige Überlebende ist von den Reinigern des Kristallsplitters und da ersterer chef von den scharlachroten ist denen sowieso keiner mehr vertraut und Fairbanks ein Priester bleibt nur der Paladin und Oberbefehlshaber der offensive der Argentumdämmerung(diejenigen die bei den scharchlachroten weg sind weil sie die wahrheit durch fairbanks erfuhren von mogranies tod) der die Waffe tragen kann.

@Topic ich hatte irgendwas davon gehört das der Aschenbringer nur in der hand von Fordring bleibt und damit als Item ausfällt. Würde mal sagen wir warten auf woltk dann wissen wir mehr.
kurzum gesagt entweder haste dir das zusammenphantasiert oder bei WoWwiki hat einer etwas zuviel getrunken.

Edit: Ok hatte das mit der Dk-Questreihe noch net gelesen gehabt also bekommt Tirion die waffe durch darion bei der Visionssache.


----------

